# Missouri Valley FT NE



## waggontail (Oct 10, 2007)

any call backs, etc thank you


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Qualifying:

1. Wolfe- Gunner
2. Doolittle/Hansen- Sam

Sorry that is all I know....Congratz to all!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Aaron Homburg said:


> 2. Doolittle/Hansen- Sam


Sam is owned by Bob Hayden and is an FC AFC Jake kid that is just over two years old. Looks like he's carrying on the tradition of Team Jake.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Qualifying:
> 
> 1. Wolfe- Gunner
> 2. Doolittle/Hansen- Sam
> ...


3.Dennis Mitchell-nikki
4.Steve Blythe-Dealer
RJ.?


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Qualifying:
> 
> 1. Wolfe- Gunner
> 2. Doolittle/Hansen- Sam
> ...


3.Dennis Mitchell-nikki
4.Steve Blythe-Dealer
RJ.?
6-jams only know 1 Steve Blythe-Lucy


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Duane,

Are you going to Omaha tomorrow?

Congrats to Steve, Dennis, and Brad.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> Sam is owned by Bob Hayden and is an FC AFC Jake kid that is just over two years old. Looks like he's carrying on the tradition of Team Jake.


Congratulations!! Wood Dale's Golden Samuel *** and Bob Hayden  

Judy


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations to Dave Wolfe, and Bob Hayden, two great guys,dedicated to the sport and members of our training group.

Gunner and Sam are both nice dogs. 
It is real nice to see Gunner get the Q win, "bad wheel" and all!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations!! Wood Dale's Golden Samuel *** and Bob Hayden
> 
> Judy


Congrats, Bob and Sam! Good dog......Good guy! 

Please adopt me, and let me move in on the back 40 regards,

BAIT


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Does anyone have Open and/or Amateur updates?

Thanks


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Open Results:

1. Westwood's Sunday Silence "Buck" Owner: Mike Westfall, Mike Shaefer, Handler: Mr. Eckett
2. Razz- Bussler/ Beck
3. Hook- Morehouse/ Eckett
4. Bo- Paul/ Eckett

Congratz to team Blackwater for a great weekend! A special congratz to my good friend Mike Westfall on Buck's Open Win!!!!! That is awesome!!

Aaron


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Mike and Bill on Buck's win. His son, Bucky, took second at Lincoln Trail today in the derby.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur
1) Zoom O/H: Carlisle
2) Cha Cha O/H: Hunt
3) Dusty O/H: Brown
4) Dakotah O/H: Mize

Do not know JAMS

Ted


----------



## Steve Helgoth (Jun 7, 2005)

Talked to Amy - that was "Crash" that she got the 2nd in the Am with. Congratulations Amy on Qualifying for the National Amateur!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Amy


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to team Dusty!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Buzz,congratulations on Raven's jam.4 derbys 4 ribbons!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

DJSchuur said:


> Buzz,congratulations on Raven's jam.4 derbys 4 ribbons!


She came back down to earth this weekend. Wow, does she run with style. She smashed marks on the last series, but decided the best path to the bird was around the gun.:-x

Congrats to all. That dog Bill that Bobby George took 1st with is a nice dog.

Congrats to Steve for putting his second dog (Richard Reesman's Traveler) on the derby list in 2 weeks. 

Mike, I still think they should have let Sam back in it after he did that 4th series setup as test dog!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Mike, I still think they should have let Sam back in it after he did that 4th series setup as test dog!


We are all pulling for Sam. He is a special young dog.
He is a half brother to Yank, by Ram. (Ram x KD Nov 19, 2006).

Looking forward to reports on Sam's derby in Iowa next weekend.

Marty


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Buzz said:


> Congrats to all. That dog Bill that Bobby George took 1st with is a nice dog.
> 
> You bet he is a nice dog!!
> I have been impressed with Bill since he was 6 months old. We were training the AA dogs, and I was throwing a bird @ 225 yards. The bird landed in a little depression, so I thought I'd better be ready to help. Unbeknownst to me, it was 6 month old Bill who was sent for that mark. He came running out with a little puppy trot, but he kept coming[without any help]; when he got to the AOF he put on a real nice intelligent hunt, and dug out that bird. I've been trying to leave our training days with Bill in one of my boxes ever since.LOL
> ...


----------

